# EchoStar Unveils World’s First Placeshifting HD DVR at 2009 - Offical Press Release



## Jason Nipp

*EchoStar Unveils World's First Placeshifting HD DVR at 2009 CES*​ Powerful One Terabyte High Definition DVR with Integrated Slingbox Features Radical Departure From Traditional STB by Introducing Touchpad Remote Control and Tile-based User Interface​
Las Vegas, Nev., Jan. 8, 2009 - EchoStar Technologies LLC, a wholly owned subsidiary of EchoStar Corporation (NASDAQ: SATS), introduced today at the 2009 Consumer Electronics Show the EchoStar SlingLoaded™ 922 HD DVR, the world's first high definition digital video recorder that incorporates Sling Media's patented placeshifting technology. 

The EchoStar 922's unique user interface and remote control were selected as CES Innovations 2009 Design and Engineering Award honorees. Demonstrations of the 922 will be held in the Sling Media, Inc., booth and in the DISH Network Corporation booth located in the southeast corner of Central Hall of the Las Vegas Convention Center Jan. 8-11.

The EchoStar 922 is an entertainment centerpiece combining the best of video and IP technologies into a stylish, black-chassis, set-top box displaying a capacitive-touch, backlit front bezel. By integrating Sling Media's Slingbox technology, the EchoStar 922 allows TV aficionados to watch and control their favorite TV shows and sporting events from anywhere in the world via a broadband Internet connection on their laptop or mobile phone. Accessing multiple video sources, viewers will never run out of shows to watch. The EchoStar 922 features a massive 1 terabyte hard drive for up to 1,000 hours of storage and supports connecting an external hard drive for more storage. 

The EchoStar 922 is a revolutionary departure from the traditional cable or satellite set-top box. Its touchpad remote control, which eliminates half the buttons of a standard remote control, gives users cursor-like navigation on their TV screen. With a slide of the thumb, viewers experience scroll-over activation of widget-like tiles and pop-up menus, all selectable by an underside index finger trigger. These radio frequency remote controls offer two-way learning of codes from other AV equipment remote controls and can store DVR timers, favorites lists and other viewer preferences for ease of resetting or replacing equipment.

The new user interface goes beyond traditional text-based user interfaces by using movie poster graphics, tiles or widget-based menus, and cursor-type navigation for a powerful yet simplified user experience that is highly adaptable to future applications. The EchoStar 922's menu displays integrated RSS feeds, giving viewers instant access to national news, weather, sports, and stock quotes. The 922 also organizes channels by channel name or number.

The EchoStar 922 can be controlled via the Internet using SlingGuide™, a new web-based way to control your TV viewing experience. SlingGuide features a powerful search engine for the TV and the ability to schedule the EchoStar 922 DVR timers remotely.

Other 922 features include the following: 


Supports 1080p, 1080i, 720p, 480i, and 480p. 
Internet-delivered Video on Demand.
Users can move forward one day at a time in the guide while browsing a full or partial screen program guide.
Connect to the home network via Ethernet, HomePlug Turbo (using home power lines), or WiFi (with optional WiFi adapter).
Comprehensive search capability across all available video sources, including IP, VOD, linear TV or DVR.
Intuitive timer creation and DVR management, allowing users to categorize programming by groups (video source, title, genres) or by content description (date, length, ratings and more).
Load photos, MP3s and selected Internet content.
Future upgrades may include photo sharing, movie ticket purchases, family calendar, instant messaging, streaming audio, and ability to transfer content within a home network.

Digital media operators, including cable, telco and satellite, can benefit from the design and engineering expertise of EchoStar and the features of its 922, including its ability to reduce operational-related customer calls while providing a platform for launching multiple customer-requested content and features beyond linear programming. Diagnostic software tools allow service providers to analyze and cater to the needs of their overall customer base, improving customer service and reducing churn.

"EchoStar and Sling's software and hardware engineers have created one of the most powerful set-top boxes ever made, with the ability to watch television and other media anywhere in the home or anyplace in the world," said Mark Jackson, president of EchoStar Technologies L.L.C. "Embedding the SlingLoaded suite of technologies, we're harnessing the robust search and discovery tools we take for granted on the Internet and bringing them to the DVR. In short, SlingLoaded technologies are redefining what a set-top box is."

EchoStar will deliver the EchoStar 922 to its first operator, DISH Network, in spring 2009 as the HD DuoDVR™ SlingLoaded™ ViP® 922, furnishing satellite TV customers with a break-through TV experience and letting DISH Network customers take their favorite shows on the road or into another room. EchoStar will also leverage the features of the 922 by announcing this spring a tru2way SlingLoaded STB for trials for the cable industry.

*About EchoStar Technologies L.L.C.*
EchoStar Technologies L.L.C., a wholly owned subsidiary of EchoStar Corporation (Nasdaq: SATS), spans 25 years of delivering innovations in TV entertainment, advanced set-top boxes, and end-to-end video delivery systems. EchoStar designs and engineers products for satellite, IPTV, cable, terrestrial, and consumer electronics markets worldwide by combining engineering, supply chain, manufacturing, and service into one company. With more than 2,000 professional employees worldwide, EchoStar provides customers with competitive business strategies, practices, and reduced product and operational costs. Visit www.echostar.com.

*About Sling Media*
Sling Media, Inc., a wholly owned subsidiary of EchoStar Corporation (NASDAQ: SATS), is a leading digital lifestyle company offering consumer services and products that are a natural extension of today's digital way of life. Sling Media's product family includes the internationally acclaimed, Emmy award-winning Slingbox™ that allows consumers to watch and control their living room television shows at any time, from any location, using PCs, Macs, PDAs and smartphones and the revolutionary new SlingCatcher™, a universal media player that seamlessly delivers broadcast TV, Internet video and personal content to the TV. Sling Media is also the company behind the video entertainment web site, Sling.com, offering consumers a wide variety of popular TV shows, movies and other entertainment free for viewing online or on the TV using SlingCatcher. For more information on Sling Media, the Slingbox or the SlingCatcher, visit www.slingmedia.com. To watch your favorite TV shows and movies, check out www.sling.com.

*For images of the 922 and its award winning remote control and user interface, please visit: *http://www.slingmedia.com/go/press-downloads


----------



## Jason Nipp

Discussion can be found here.


----------

